# FR faint line when held up to light



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

I took 2 First Response Rapid Result tests. They look negative and keep in mind that my room has bad lighting, but when I hold them up to the light (iPhone's flashlight, lamp, etc), I can see a line. Am I seeing an evap line or is this a faint line?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It depends on how many minutes elapsed when you looked at it I suppose. I would wait and test again and see if you can see it better. A line is a line is a line. Good luck!


----------

